# Gulf Breeze Optimist Fishing Rodeo this weekend! Shoreline Park, Gulf Breeze



## PHROGG (Apr 19, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>34th Annual Breeze Optimist Fishing Rodeo 

Shoreline Park - Gulf Breeze

*Lots of categories and prizes for all ages.*1st place winners in all categories go into drawing for $1000 from WalMart. Many other prizes. $20 entry fee.Register (tickets)at GB Bait & Tackle orGB Hot Spots Bait & Tackle until 8:00AM Saturday. Begins 5 am Saturday, May 16, ends 5 pm Sunday, May 17. Scales open at 3 pm-6 pm Saturday, 2 pm-5 pm on Sundayat Shoreline Park. Children under 10 free with paid adult angler. Categories include Amberjack, Dolphin, Gouper, King Mackerel, Ling/Cobia, Spanish Mackerel, Trigger, Tuna, Wahoo, Blue Fish, Bonito, Croaker, Flounder, Lady Fish, Mingo Snapper, Pompano, Sheepshead, Speckled Trout, White Trout. Even a Pin Fish category for ages under six. Junior Angler, Master Angler and Lady Angler categories too.


----------

